# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Слово за слово

## Nord

Если Вы хотите иметь то, что НИКОГДА не имели, - начните делать то, что НИКОГДА не делали.

"Самым лучшим доказательством мудрости является непрерывное хорошее расположение духа." (c) Мишель де Монтень

----------


## Гражданин

> Если Вы хотите иметь то, что НИКОГДА не имели, - начните делать то, что НИКОГДА не делали.
> 
> "Самым лучшим доказательством мудрости является непрерывное хорошее расположение духа." (c) Мишель де Монтень


 У Брола в песне "Копи рубли" : "хочешь бабок.склько никогда не видел, делай то,что никогда не делал".

----------


## Nord

Избегайте тех, кто старается подорвать Вашу веру в себя. Эта черта свойственна мелким людям. Великий человек, наоборот, внушает Вам чувство, что и Вы сможете стать Великим. (с)

Вывод? Хотите быть Великими, но никого Великого рядом нет? Не беда! - Уважайте себя и доверяйте себе! 

И других, конечно, уважайте! : )

----------


## Nord

Вы счастливы или несчастны не благодаря тому, что вы имеете, и не в связи с тем, кем являетесь, где находитесь или что делаете; ваше состояние определяется тем, что вы обо всем этом думаете. (с) Дейл Карнеги.

----------


## Nord

На улице я увидел голого ребенка. Он хотел есть и дрожал от холода. Я разозлился и обратился к Богу:
- Почему ты позволяешь это?! Почему ты ничего не предпринимаешь?!!
Бог ничего не ответил. Но ночью неожиданно раздался его голос: 
- Я кое-что предпринял. Я создал тебя.

(с) Энтони де Мелло

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Вы счастливы или несчастны не благодаря тому, что вы имеете, и не в связи с тем, кем являетесь, где находитесь или что делаете; ваше состояние определяется тем, что вы обо всем этом думаете. (с) Дейл Карнеги.


 Это не решение проблемы это изменение отношение к ней но это топтание на месте не более того!

----------


## Nord

> Это не решение проблемы это изменение отношение к ней но это топтание на месте не более того!


 В этой теме мне не хочется обсуждать приводимые цитаты - эта тема скорее как сборник разных взглядов разных людей. Цитату Дейла Карнеги я понимаю несколько по иному - дело не в том, чтобы не решать проблему, подменяя решение игнорированием ее, дело в том, чтобы не зацикливаться на ней, потому что именно когда человек решает, что его проблема нерешаема - она и становится нерешаемой.

Впрочем, на самом деле это гораздо более широкий вопрос - если желаете, мы можем его обсудить где-то в другой теме, хорошо?

----------


## Nord

Движущая сила Небес непостижима. Она сгибает и расправляет, расправляет и сгибает. Она играет героями и ломает богатырей. Благородный муж покорен даже невзгодам. Он живет в покое и готов к превратностям судьбы. И Небо ничего не может с ним поделать.

----------


## Nord

За одну ночь нельзя изменить жизнь. Но за одну ночь можно изменить мысли, которые навсегда изменят твою жизнь.

----------


## Каин

> За одну ночь нельзя изменить жизнь. Но за одну ночь можно изменить мысли, которые навсегда изменят твою жизнь.


 Норд, было бы неплохо если бы ты приводил авторы цитаты, ну или хотя давал этому просто обозначение (с). А то совсем не понимаешь, где ты говоришь, где не ты.

----------


## Nord

Я предлагаю совершенно простую схему: считайте, что абсолютно всё, что здесь написано, говорю не я.


Нетерпимость и зазнайство всегда были присущи глупцам и никогда, думается, до конца искоренены не будут, ибо они столь же вечны, сколь и сама глупость. Там, где ныне возвышаются горы, когда-нибудь разольются моря, там, где ныне пенятся волны морские, когда-нибудь раскинутся пустыни. А глупость останется глупостью. 

Никодемус де Боот. «Рассуждения о жизни, счастье и благополучии».

----------


## Игорёк

> "Самым лучшим доказательством мудрости является непрерывное хорошее расположение духа." (c) Мишель де Монтень


 Оказывается дурачки тоже мудрые ?)

----------


## Nord

> Оказывается дурачки тоже мудрые ?)


 Все зависит оттого что считать дуростью : ) и кого, соответсвенно - дурачком. Мама разве вам не говорила, что "кто дурак - тот сам знает"?

----------


## Игорёк

> Все зависит оттого что считать дуростью : ) и кого, соответсвенно - дурачком. Мама разве вам не говорила, что "кто дурак - тот сам знает"?


 Просто есть другая цитата "мудрость неизбежно приводит к грусти". Не помню как она именно звучит, и кто ее сказал. Может быть даже я ) Но это больше похоже на правду, чем слова де Монтеля

----------


## Nord

Счастье и несчастье - это вопрос выбора. Единственное, чем ты можешь полностью управлять - это твое сознание.

----------


## Каин

> Просто есть другая цитата "мудрость неизбежно приводит к грусти". Не помню как она именно звучит, и кто ее сказал. Может быть даже я ) Но это больше похоже на правду, чем слова де Монтеля


 Игорек, наверное ты просто неправильно понимаешь выражение "_непрерывное хорошее расположение духа_". Оно обозначает состояние не подверженное истерикам, депрессиям и прочей подавленностью.  Это не значит ничего не чувствовать: случись что плохое, человек в состояние_ этого_ духа не унывает, а дурачок может впасть в панику от чего угодно.

----------


## Римма

Согласна насчет ровного настроения духа и не подверженности чьим-либо мнениям.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, наверное ты просто неправильно понимаешь выражение "_непрерывное хорошее расположение духа_". Оно обозначает состояние не подверженное истерикам, депрессиям и прочей подавленностью.  Это не значит ничего не чувствовать: случись что плохое, человек в состояние_ этого_ духа не унывает, а дурачок может впасть в панику от чего угодно.


 тут да, но как уже было сказано , дурачки разные бывают. Я представлял несколько другого дурачка. 
Например деревенские парни. Они смелые, здоровые, неподвержены паникам и депрессиям, как раз-таки они всегда в бодром расположении духа. Но вот назвать их мудрыми очень сложно.)

----------


## Каин

> тут да, но как уже было сказано , дурачки разные бывают. Я представлял несколько другого дурачка. 
> Например деревенские парни. Они смелые, здоровые, неподвержены паникам и депрессиям, как раз-таки они всегда в бодром расположении духа. Но вот назвать их мудрыми очень сложно.)


 Можно вести себя в сложной ситуации улыбаясь, хохоча и вообще все пофиг мне отлично. Это не мудрость,а кретинизм. Он пагубен, так как не способен оценивать сложность ситуации объективно. А мудрый понимает всю трагедию происходящего, он не ржет и не рыдает, он мобилизует силы для противодействия.

----------


## Игорёк

Расположение духа может быть либо у мудрого человека, либо у глупца. Тут 2 крайности. 
Вообще я к мудрости стал относиться скептически. Вот Армена Джигирханяна считали мудрым. Я с интересом слушал его если видел по телеку, читал его в журналах, если случайно натыкался. Но потом узнал что он чуть не разбился на машине пьяный. Это мудрость ?! с тех пор к нему пропало уважение. И вообще я перестал понимать что такое мудрость.

----------


## Каин

> И вообще я перестал понимать что такое мудрость.


 Мудрость это способность вести себя в ситуации и с человеком соответствующим (оптимально верным) образом. На это глупец не способен.

----------


## Nord

— Религиозная вера, — говорил Мастер, — это не утверждение Действительности, а намек, подсказка к некой тайне, находящейся за пределами человеческого понимания. Вкратце, религиозная вера — это палец, указывающий на Луну.
Некоторые верующие никогда не продвигаются дальше изучения пальца.
Другие занимаются тем, что сосут его.
Третьи используют этот палец для того, чтобы выдавить себе глаза. Это слепые приверженцы религии.
И совсем немногие способны абстрагироваться от пальца и увидеть то, на что он указывает, — эти выходят за пределы веры и приобретают славу богохульников.

----------


## Nord

Кто познал всю полноту жизни, тот не знает страха смерти. Страх перед смертью лишь результат неосуществившейся жизни. Это выражение измены ей.

Франц Кафка.

----------


## Nord

Самые большие и важные жизненные проблемы не могут быть решены. Их можно только перерасти.

----------


## Nord

Иди же и не возвращайся, а если и вернешься - ничего не найдешь. Ибо всё, что ищешь - уже в тебе.

И меня не ищи, ибо Я - это Ты.

И твое сомнение - это тоже я.

----------


## Nord

Величие мимолетно. В нем нет никакой последовательности. Частично оно зависит от склонности человека верить в мифы. Человек, которому удалось испытать на себе, что такое величие, должен понимать, какому мифу он этим обязан. Он должен отражать тот свет, который направлен на него. И ему должно быть присуще сардоническое чувство. Оно будет охранять его от веры в собственную претенциозность. Сардоническое чувство позволит человеку продолжить внутреннее развитие. Не обладай человек этим качеством, его уничтожит даже случайное величие.

Что вы презираете - вот что поможет узнать вас по настоящему

Свободным всегда в высшей степени было присуще то качество, которые древние называли "спан-нангсбоген", - привычка, ощутив желание, не спешить с его удовлетворением.

Запутанные формулировки законов предназначены для того, чтобы скрыть от нас насилие, которое мы применяем по отношению к друг другу. Между отнятием у человека одного часа жизни и отнятием всей жизни разница лишь в степени. Вы совершили над кем-то насилие, поглотили его энергию. Сложные эвфемизмы способны скрыть ваше намерение убить, но за всяким применением власти всегда стоит следующее положение: "Я питаюсь твоей энергией"

Веря неким словам, ты веришь в их скрытые доводы. Веря, что нечто правильно или неверно, правдиво или лживо, ты веришь в предположения, заключенные в словах, выражающих эти доводы. Такие предположения часто полны пробелов, но для убежденных пребывают драгоценнейшими.

Вам не приходило в голову, что ваши предки были среди выживших, а выжить - само по себе включает порой необходимость принятия жестоких решений, того вида разнузданного зверства, которое цивилизованное человечество так усердно старается подавить. Какую цену вы уплатили за это подавление ? Согласитесь ли вы на ваше собственное исчезновение?

Существует утверждение о том, что любовь является плохой сделкой - нет никаких гарантий. Это заблуждение. Любовь на самом деле не нуждается в гарантиях. Любовь отличается тем, что ты даришь радость, не заботясь при этом о последствиях.

Ограничь себя размышлениями - и всегда пропустишь основной момент собственной жизни. Суть этого следует определить: живи насколько сможешь полной жизнью. Жизнь - это игра, правила которой ты узнаешь, погружаясь в нее и проигрывая ее до конца. В противном случае смещения игры постоянно преподносят тебе какие-то сюрпризы, постоянно застигают врасплох. Нeиграющие часто скулят и жалуются, что счастье всегда обходит их стороной. Они отказываются увидеть то, что сами могут творить свою удачу.

Всегда легко распознать нравственные решения. Они появляются, когда отбрасываешь личные интересы.

Говори правду. Во-первых, это всегда легко, а во-вторых, это часто самый сильный аргумент.

Беречься от смерти - еще не значит "жить".



"Дюна".

----------


## Nord

Чтобы жить и радоваться нужно всего две вещи: во-первых жить, а во-вторых радоваться.

----------


## Каин

> Чтобы жить и радоваться нужно всего две вещи: во-первых жить, а во-вторых радоваться.


 Почему же мне не нравиться все то, что этот человек говорит, пускай даже это и не его слова? Пускай он их только выдает за свои, неважно, главное, что они соответствуют его мышлению. Не в моральном смысле он мне не нравиться (судя по всему человек нормальный), а в умственном. И я бы ничего не говорил по этому поводу, если бы не раз натыкался но то, что некоторые считаю Норда более правым, чем я. Это какой -то абсурд! Все речи Норда пропитаны демагогией. Неужели этого не видно? И посмотрите кого он пометил в цитате - Кафку? Того, кого считают писателем абсурда.

Чтобы жить и радоваться нужны всего две вещи: здоровье физическое и здоровье духовное.

----------


## Nord

> Почему же мне не нравиться все то, что этот человек говорит, пускай даже это и не его слова? Пускай он их только выдает за свои, неважно, главное, что они соответствуют его мышлению. Не в моральном смысле он мне не нравиться (судя по всему человек нормальный), а в умственном. И я бы ничего не говорил по этому поводу, если бы не раз натыкался но то, что некоторые считаю Норда более правым, чем я. Это какой -то абсурд! Все речи Норда пропитаны демагогией. Неужели этого не видно? И посмотрите кого он пометил в цитате - Кафку? Того, кого считают писателем абсурда.
> 
> Чтобы жить и радоваться нужны всего две вещи: здоровье физическое и здоровье духовное.


 Это потому что мне не нужны победы.

----------


## Каин

> Это потому что мне не нужны победы.


 Нет. Потому что моему здравому мышлению не импонирует мышление абсурдное, потому как является его антиподом.

Хотя и те мужчины, которым не нужны победы, особого восторга у меня не вызывают.

Норд, давай посмотрим друг другу в глаза. Ты выложишь в личке свое фото, а я свое. Я не скрываю, что мне интересно узнать, как ты выглядишь.

----------


## Nord

> Нет. Потому что моему здравому мышлению не импонирует мышление абсурдное, потому как является его антиподом.
> 
> Хотя и те мужчины, которым не нужны победы, особого восторга у меня не вызывают.
> 
> Норд, давай посмотрим друг другу в глаза. Ты выложишь в личке свое фото, а я свое. Я не скрываю, что мне интересно узнать, как ты выглядишь.


 Нет, Каин. Мне не нужно ни на что смотреть, чтобы видеть, а тебе - бесполезно, пока ты не обретешь главной победы - над собой.

И заведи, пожалуйста, отдельную тему, если желаешь там писать обо мне.

----------


## Nord

Репутация — это то, что другие знают о тебе. А честь — это то, что ты знаешь о себе сам. Трение возникает, когда они разнятся. Нет ничего хуже, чем стоять с осколками чести у ног, когда общественное мнение носит тебя на руках. Вот это действительно разъедает душу.

----------


## Nord

Прошу откликнуться девушку, которая в 1989г. 14 апреля примерно в 8.20 на перегоне между Парком Культуры и Октябрьской так посмотрела на меня..., а потом улыбнулась! А я не решился заговорить... Где ты теперь? Может у тебя кто-то есть?.. и я тебе совсем не нужен...

----------


## Nord

Человек, сидящий на вершине горы, не упал туда с неба.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Не могу понять от куда тексты. Похоже на "так говорил Заратустра", но стилистика и лексика не похожи на Ницше. Что это, Норд?

----------


## Nord

> Не могу понять от куда тексты. Похоже на "так говорил Заратустра", но стилистика и лексика не похожи на Ницше. Что это, Норд?


 Слова это : ) Ты про "Репутацию"? - Это Лоис Макмастер Буджолд. "Мирные действия", про "Девушку" - похоже, что народный фольклор, а последнее я вообще не знаю чьё.

----------


## Nord

Ты должен cделать добро из зла, потому что его больше не из чего cделать.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ты на меня не сердишься, а, дон Хуан? —спросил я, когда он вернулся.
Он, казалось, удивился. — Нет. Я никогда ни на кого не сержусь.
Ни один человек не может сделать ничего, что этого бы заслуживало.
На людей сердишься, когда чувствуешь, что их поступки важны.
Ничего подобного я давно не чувствую.

Книга никчемная, но цитата хорошая.

----------


## Nord

Только те, кто предпринимают абсурдные попытки, смогут достичь невозможного.

Альберт Эйнштейн

----------


## Nord

Люди, как правило, не отдают себе отчета в том, что в любой момент могут выбросить из своей жизни все что угодно. В любое время. Мгновенно.

Карлос Кастанеда. "Путешествие в Истклан"

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Почему же мне не нравиться все то, что этот человек говорит, пускай даже это и не его слова? Пускай он их только выдает за свои, неважно, главное, что они соответствуют его мышлению. Не в моральном смысле он мне не нравиться (судя по всему человек нормальный), а в умственном. И я бы ничего не говорил по этому поводу, если бы не раз натыкался но то, что некоторые считаю Норда более правым, чем я. Это какой -то абсурд! Все речи Норда пропитаны демагогией. Неужели этого не видно? И посмотрите кого он пометил в цитате - Кафку? Того, кого считают писателем абсурда.
> 
> Чтобы жить и радоваться нужны всего две вещи: здоровье физическое и здоровье духовное.


 И что с того, что он процитировал Кафку? Им была задана схема: приводить цитаты без обсуждения их. Это просто.
И Кафку считают литературным сюрреалистом. Гротеском, если угодно. Между прочим, от Гоголя его отличает только присутствие жестокости и трагичной, депрессивной обстановки.

----------


## Nord

Люди одиноки, потомy что вместо мостов они стpоят стены.

----------


## Nord

- Является ли каша в голове пищей для размышления?
- Нет, но тараканы заводятся.

----------


## Nord

…И сказала гадалка ведьмаку: «Вот тебе мой ответ – обуй ботинки с подошвами железными, возьми в руку посох железный. Иди в тех железных ботинках на край света, а дорогу перед собой посохом ощупывай, слезой окропляй. Иди сквозь огонь и воду, не останавливайся, не оглядывайся. А когда сотрутся подошвы железные, изотрется посох железный, когда от ветра и жары иссохнут очи твои так, что боле ни одна слеза из них истечь не сможет, тогда на краю света найдешь ты то, что ищешь и что любишь. Может быть».

И пошел ведьмак, сквозь огонь и воду и не оглядывался. Но не взял ни башмаков железных, ни посоха. А взял только свой меч ведьмачий. Не послушался он слов гадалки. И хорошо сделал, ибо была это плохая гадалка.

Флоуренс Деланной. «Сказки и предания».

----------


## Nord

Вот, например, история смерти одной молодой женщины, заключенной концлагеря, свидетелем которой мне пришлось быть. История проста, здесь много не расскажешь, но для меня она звучит как поэма.
Женщина знала, что ей предстоит умереть в ближайшие дни. Но, несмотря на это, она была душевно бодра. «Я благодарна судьбе за то, что она обошлась со мной так сурово, потому что в прежней своей жизни я была слишком избалована, а духовные мои притязания не были серьезны», — сказала она мне, и я запомнил это дословно.
Перед самым своим концом она была очень сосредоточенной.
— «Это дерево — мой единственный друг в моем одиночестве», — прошептала она, показывая на окно барака. Там был каштан, он как раз недавно зацвел, и, наклонившись к нарам больной, можно было разглядеть через маленькое оконце одну зеленую ветку с двумя соцветиями-свечками.
— «Я часто разговариваю с этим деревом». — Эти ее слова меня смутили, я не знал, как их понять. Может быть, это уже бред, галлюцинации? Я спросил, отвечает ли ей дерево и что оно говорит, и услышал в ответ: «Оно мне сказало — я здесь, я здесь, я — здесь, я — жизнь, вечная жизнь».

"Психолог в концлагере", Виктор Эмиль Франкл

----------


## Nord

Рецепт души: вначале человеческая душа определяется тремя факторами – наследственность 25%, карма 25%, свободный выбор 50%.

..С 50% свободного выбора человек может впоследствии изменить этот рецепт. Он может освободиться от влияния наследственности, избавившись в молодом возрасте от власти родителей. Или освободиться от своей кармы, отказавшись обращать внимание на подсознательные пульсации. Наоборот, он может отказаться от свободного выбора и стать игрушкой в руках родителей или своего подсознания.

Таким образом, круг замыкается. Высший парадокс: человек со свободным выбором может отказаться от… свободного выбора.

Бернар Вербер, "Империя ангелов".

----------


## Nord

Надо помогать только тем, кто может это вынести и не упрекать тебя потом. Таких людей не много.

Бернар Вербер, "Империя ангелов".

----------


## Nord

"…мы, боги-суры, Локапалы-Миродержцы, со всеми нашими громами и Преисподней – как же мы мелки на подмостках Трехмирья в сравнении с тем же Гангеей Грозным! Мы притворяемся, когда он колеблется, мы лицемерим, когда он страдает, мы паясничаем, когда он рвет судьбу в клочья; мы задергиваем занавес и уходим пить сому, а он остается лежать на пустой сцене.

Навзничь.

Мы смотрим – они живут.

Божественные бирюльки – и смертная правда.

Молния из земли в небо."

Г.Л.Олди, "Иди куда хочешь".

----------


## Nord

Духовные Учителя предостерегают об опасности злоупотребления сиддхами и указывают на то, что Богопостижение (просветление) гораздо важнее. В Индии есть знаменитая история про двух братьев:

«Старший брат оставил дом и молился в лесу очень интенсивно. Через двенадцать лет он вернулся домой.
Младший брат был рад увидеть его и попросил: „Пожалуйста, покажи мне некоторые оккультные силы. Ты практиковал йогу двенадцать долгих лет, тогда как я вел обычную жизнь. Покажи мне, чего ты достиг“. Старший сказал: „Пойдем со мной“.
Оба брата вышли из деревни и спустились к реке. На берегу реки старший брат сел и вошел в глубокую медитацию. Через некоторое время он встал и пошел через реку по поверхности воды.
Младший брат тут же позвал перевозчика, дал ему анну и быстро пересек реку. Когда братья встретились, младший сказал: «Ты потратил двенадцать лет на то, что я могу сделать за пять минут? Это и есть результат твоих лет духовной дисциплины и суровой жизни? Стыд, стыд!»
Старший брат понял, что он глупо потратил время. Он опять ушел из дома, чтобы в этот раз вдохновляться только Светом, Истиной и Богом».

«Самореализация находится за пределами всяких сиддх (сверхъестественных сил). Если вы просите Бога только о сиддхах, тогда это всё равно что стараться изо всех сил добраться до царского двора и попросить о нескольких ягодах крыжовника, когда вы собираетесь встретиться с царём».

----------


## Nord

...И всё умрет и воскреснет вновь, и утеряет образ свой и сущность, награда же ждет всех одна - молчание небес. Ибо нет Света, и нет Тьмы, но есть вечная Мгла, а мы бредем в ней на чужие огни.

----------


## Nord

...А говорил в сердце своем: «Взойду на небо, выше звезд Божиих вознесу престол мой и сяду на горе в сонме богов, на краю севера; взойду на высоты облачные, буду подобен Всевышнему».

----------


## Unity

Забавно... Славный был _паренёк_... Мечтал о Славе, - а вовсе не о том, дабы _искоренить_ всё сущее под Солнцем Зло... 
Может быть, и _Он_ несовершенен, - и _Его_ легионы падших ангелов – это также _не то место_, где бы кое-кто могла _найти себя_?..
Как думаете, *Ангел Света*?..

----------


## Nord

Да и вообще, если разобраться, что такое чудо? Нарушение привычного хода вещей. Когда взрослый видит, что летит бегемот, – он вызывает врача. Когда это видит ребенок – он радуется. Поэтому при детях бегемоты летают чаще. Им нет смысла притворяться.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Да и вообще, если разобраться, что такое чудо? Нарушение привычного хода вещей.


 Смех- реакция на нарушение привычного хода мысли.

----------


## Nord

Если ты направился к цели и станешь по дороге останавливаться, чтобы швырять камнями во всякую лающую на тебя собаку, то никогда не дойдешь.

Ф.М.Достоевский

----------


## ИСА

> ...А говорил в сердце своем: «Взойду на небо, выше звезд Божиих вознесу престол мой и сяду на горе в сонме богов, на краю севера; взойду на высоты облачные, буду подобен Всевышнему».


 Но видители...мало ведь просто - говорить так, поболтать, даже и таким образом могут все - и сильный и слабый, лишь бы язык был хорошо подвешен, да вот только... есть нечто  и лишь только одно в душе, в душе, что может сделать подобным Всевышнему какое-либо существо, да только если вдруг кто-то и станет таковым - не захочет быть выше звёзд на на престоле... Вот потому оно и так получилось в той истории, мда...

----------


## Nord

Истинная свобода не в том, чтобы делать то, что хочешь, а в том, чтобы не делать того, чего не хочешь.

----------


## ИСА

А можно и то, и другое?

----------


## Nord

> А можно и то, и другое?


 Можно. Если вы хорошо знаете чего хотите и чего не хотите, и самое главное - как эти две вещи связаны.

----------


## ИСА

Ох да, слишком хорошо даже знаю.... Только не знаю - достижимо ли...

----------


## Nord

> Ох да, слишком хорошо даже знаю.... Только не знаю - достижимо ли...


 Смотря что считать достижением. Многие знают чего хотели бы, многие знают чего не хотели бы, но не многие знают, что одно без другого не существует.

----------


## ИСА

Может, они всё же знают, но просто не задумываются об этом, и это знание непереходит из интуитивности в сознание просто? И часто это выражается другими словами - я не могу жить "так" и " я не могу жить без....."
Странно, но даже причины для су - тоже - пара....

----------


## Nord

> Может, они всё же знают, но просто не задумываются об этом, и это знание непереходит из интуитивности в сознание просто? И часто это выражается другими словами - я не могу жить "так" и " я не могу жить без....."
> Странно, но даже причины для су - тоже - пара....


 Как считают те же буддисты, собственно НЕВЕДЕНИЕ и есть источник сознания - и, соответственно, всей сознательной жизни.

----------


## Nord

Однажды в американском аэропорту Кеннеди, когда там находился Дзен Мастер Сунг Сан, репортер телевидения проводил общественный опрос. Он задавал разным людям один и тот же вопрос: «Что по вашему мнению является самым отвратительным на свете?». Кто отвечал «война», кто «предательство», кто что… Увидев в толпе буддистского монаха, репортер задал этот вопрос ему.
В ответ Дзен Мастер спросил его: «Кто вы?»
«Джон Смит»
«Это ваше имя, но кто вы?»
«Я телерепортер от компании такой-то»
«Это ваша работа, но кто вы?»
«Я человек, в конце-то концов!»
«Это ваш биологический вид, но кто вы?»
До репортера наконец дошло о чем его спрашивают. Он открыл рот, но сказать ничего не мог.
«Вот это и есть самое отвратительное на свете – не знать кто ты есть», сказал Дзен Мастер.

----------


## Nord

Однажды во время прилива принесло очень много морских звёзд. Наступил отлив и огромное количество их стало высыхать на солнце.

Мальчик, гулявший по берегу, стал бросать звёзды в море, чтобы они смогли продолжить свой жизненный путь.

К нему подошёл человек и спросил:

— Зачем ты делаешь это? Ведь ты не сможешь спасти всех этих существ, большинство из них всё равно погибнет!

— Конечно, я не смогу спасти их всех, но какую же я испытываю радость, спасая каждое из них!

— Но это просто глупо! — закричал человек. — Оглянись! Здесь миллионы морских звёзд, берег просто усеян ими. Твои попытки ничего не изменят!

Мальчик поднял следующую морскую звезду, на мгновение задумался, бросил её в море и сказал:

— Нет, мои попытки изменят очень много… для этой звезды.

----------


## Nord

Не стоит принимать близко к сердцу то, что можно послать в жопу.

----------


## Nord

— Я вам нравлюсь. Вы желаете обладать мной. Немедленно. Но мешает ограничение: мораль, сомнение в моем согласии, уголовная ответственность за насилие… Допустим, все ограничения сняты. Допустим, вы повалили меня на пол и достигли цели. Будете ли вы счастливы?
– Да что вы такое говорите? Разумеется, нет!
– Ответ принят. Вы будете удовлетворены. А счастливы вы сейчас. В эту самую минуту. Из-за ограничений. Превращающих в счастье каждую поблажку.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> — Я вам нравлюсь. Вы желаете обладать мной. Немедленно. Но мешает ограничение: мораль, сомнение в моем согласии, уголовная ответственность за насилие… Допустим, все ограничения сняты. Допустим, вы повалили меня на пол и достигли цели. Будете ли вы счастливы?
> – Да что вы такое говорите? Разумеется, нет!
> – Ответ принят. Вы будете удовлетворены. А счастливы вы сейчас. В эту самую минуту. Из-за ограничений. Превращающих в счастье каждую поблажку.


 Nord, это Мураками какой-то. Совсем не похоже на тебя. Весну, наверное, ждешь очень? )

----------


## Nord

Один китаист был с коллегами в Китае в командировке; изучали местные обычаи.
И вот однажды им звонит китайский коллега: «В одной провинции уже четыре месяца не было дождя. Гибнет урожай, людям грозит голод. Три деревни собрали последние деньги и решили привезти из другой провинции вызывателя дождя. Вам, наверное, будет интересно посмотреть на него. Только учтите: я вам ничего не говорил, потому что коммунистическая партия Китая колдовство решительно не одобряет».
Ученые, конечно, воодушевились, срочно придумали какой-то этнографический повод и отправились по указанному адресу. Приехали в деревню, и в тот же день туда привезли вызывателя дождя — маленького сухонького старичка-китайца. Он запросил себе хижину на отшибе деревни и чашку риса в день. А с нашими учеными разговаривать наотрез отказался. Старшина деревни сказал: сейчас заклинателю нужно сосредоточиться, подождите, пока он выполнит свою работу. Можете пока пожить у меня дома.
На третий день пошел дождь. Старичок взял свои (огромные по местным меркам) деньги и засобирался в обратный (весьма неблизкий) путь. Старшина опять передал ему просьбу ученых. На этот раз заклинатель согласился уделить им немного времени.
— Расскажите, как вы вызвали дождь, — сразу, чтобы не терять времени даром, спросил старичка мой знакомый. — Наверное, существует какой-то специальный обряд? Он передается по наследству?
— Вы с ума сошли?! — изумился старичок. — Я вызвал дождь? Я что, маг? Неужели вы могли подумать, что я, в своем ничтожестве, могу управлять могучими стихиями?!
— Но что же тогда вы сделали? — обескуражено спросили китаисты. — Ведь дождь-то идет…
— Никто не может изменить никого, — назидательно подняв палец, сказал старичок. — Но каждый может управлять собой. Я, скажу без ложной скромности, достиг некоторых вершин в этом искусстве. И вот я приехал сюда, в правильном, гармоничном состоянии, и увидел, что здесь все неправильно. Нарушен порядок вещей, гибнет урожай, люди в отчаянии. Я не могу этого изменить. Единственное, что я могу, — это изменить себя, то есть стать неправильным, присоединиться к тому, что здесь происходит. Именно это я и сделал.
— Ну, а потом? Откуда дождь-то?
— Потом я, естественно, работал с собой, возвращая себя обратно в правильное состояние. Но поскольку я был уже един со всем прочим здесь, то и оно вместе со мной, постепенно, с некоторой инерцией, но вернулось на правильный путь. А правильным для этой земли сейчас является ее орошение. Вот поэтому и пошел дождь. А вовсе не потому, что я его «вызвал»…
— Но если все так просто, почему же вы взяли за это такие большие деньги? — спросил один из ученых. — Крестьянам пришлось буквально продать последнюю рубашку, чтобы заплатить вам…
— Потому что я уже старый и немощный человек, а когда я присоединяюсь к дисгармонии, мне становится так же плохо, как и всему вокруг. Добровольно перейти из правильного состояния в неправильное — стоит очень дорого, — вызыватель дождя знаком показал, что аудиенция окончена.

----------


## Jovan

> — Я вам нравлюсь. Вы желаете обладать мной. Немедленно. Но мешает ограничение: мораль, сомнение в моем согласии, уголовная ответственность за насилие… Допустим, все ограничения сняты. Допустим, вы повалили меня на пол и достигли цели. Будете ли вы счастливы?
> – Да что вы такое говорите? Разумеется, нет!
> – Ответ принят. Вы будете удовлетворены. А счастливы вы сейчас. В эту самую минуту. Из-за ограничений. Превращающих в счастье каждую поблажку.


 Какая гадость)

----------


## Traumerei

> Просто есть другая цитата "мудрость неизбежно приводит к грусти". Не помню как она именно звучит, и кто ее сказал. Может быть даже я ) Но это больше похоже на правду, чем слова де Монтеля


 Информация для справки с запозданием в почти три года  :Smile:   Полагаю, этой цитатой было библейское:"Во многой мудрости много печали; и кто умножает познания, умножает скорбь. (Екк. 1:18[3]) Царь Соломон, книга Екклесиаст

----------


## Nord

— Почему ты пригласил меня? — прямо спросила Сара.
— Потому что когда твоя подруга сказала: «Сколько тут звёзд!» — ты единственная во всём этом чёртовом клубе посмотрела на небо.

----------


## qwe

> Человек, сидящий на вершине горы, не упал туда с неба.


 +100  :Smile: 

Какая хорошая тема.

----------


## qwe

_"Приди в себя, успокой свое сияние."_
Древняя даосская мудрость

----------


## Nord

Быть первооткрывателем опасно, но такова жизнь. Человек, не желающий рисковать, обречен. Он никогда ничему не научится и никогда не будет расти. Он не будет жить.

----------


## NEET

Противоположностью любви является не ненависть, а страх.

----------


## NEET

Легко вмешаться, влезть со своим "скромным" мнением, но в большинстве случаев лучше все же хранить молчание.

----------


## NEET

Может оказаться так, что иллюзия, "матрица", сон - это даже не то, что мы видим, а то, что мы об этом думаем.

----------


## jozh

> Противоположностью любви является не ненависть, а страх.


 Довлатов считал, что - ложь.
Но страх - это точнее, он в первопричине, ложь - вторична.

----------


## NEET

> Довлатов считал, что - ложь.
> Но страх - это точнее, он в первопричине, ложь - вторична.


 Нет, ложь - это тоже верно. Даже вернее. Страхи порождаются иллюзиями.

----------


## NEET

"Но меня беспокоит парадокс. А я могу научиться любить парадоксы, которые меня беспокоят. И в свою самую романтичную ночь я танцую сальсу с моими сомнениями." (с)

----------


## NEET

"Вот что притягивает в фильме: ощущение истинного Бога, создающего в этот самый момент." (c) оттуда же

----------


## NEET

- Но вы уверены, что другие делают меня таким, какой я есть?
- Это правда.
- Ты так долго не мог осознать очевидную вещь?!

----------


## Nord

Жизнь должна быть путешествием до могилы не с намерением прибыть в сохранности и красивом, хорошо сохранившемся теле, а скорее въехать с заносом, в клубах дыма, полностью вымотанным и изношенным, громко провозглашая — “Вот это поездка!”

----------


## NEET

Сейчас он там —  _там_, не здесь! Здесь нет ничего, только пыль да тени. А там он стал землей и солнечным светом, листьями деревьев и полетом орла. Он жив. И все, кто умирает, тоже живут; они возрождаются, и нет у жизни конца и никогда не будет! Все человеческие жизни продолжаются вечно, кроме твоей. Ибо ты не желаешь собственной смерти. Ты утратил смерть, чтобы спасти себя, но ты утратил и жизнь.

----------


## Nord

Однажды Томас Эдисон вернулся домой из школы, и передал маме письмо от учителя. Мама зачитала сыну письмо вслух, со слезами на глазах: "Ваш сын - гений. Эта школа слишком мала, и здесь нет учителей, способных его чему-то научить. Пожалуйста, учите его сами."

Много лет после смерти матери (Эдисон к тому времени уже был одним из величайших изобретателей века), он однажды пересматривал старые семейные архивы, и наткнулся на это письмо. Он открыл его и прочитал: "Ваш сын - умственно отсталый. Мы не можем больше учить его в школе вместе со всеми. Поэтому рекомендуем вам учить его самостоятельно дома".

Эдисон прорыдал несколько часов. Потом записал в свой дневник: "Томас Алва Эдисон был умственно отсталым ребенком. Благодаря своей героической матери он стал одним из величайших гениев своего века."

----------


## NEET

Жизнь не имеет смысла. Смысл — это всегда несвобода. Смысл — это жёсткие рамки, в которые мы загоняем друг друга. Говорим — смысл в деньгах. Говорим — смысл в любви. Говорим — смысл в вере. Но всё это — лишь рамки. В жизни нет смысла — и это её высший смысл и высшая ценность. В жизни нет финала, к которому ты обязан прийти, — и это важнее тысячи придуманных смыслов.

----------


## NEET

"Свобода - это равное отношение ко всему."

----------


## Nabat

> "Свобода - это равное отношение ко всему."


 Это безразличие.

----------


## NEET

— Все правильно. Даже волшебник не должен называть своего настоящего имени. Когда вы, дети, закончите школу и пройдете через возмужание, вы позабудете свои детские имена и оставите только настоящие, не спрашивая других имен и не называя своих. А почему же существует такое вот правило? Кто мне ответит?
Дети молчали. Мистер Подхолмом не воздержался и ответил на вопрос так:
— Потому что имя — это все равно что вещь. А настоящее имя — настоящая вещь. Знать чужое имя — значит полностью контролировать эту вещь. Я угадал, учитель?

----------


## June

- Сколько я должен заплатить за свою смерть? Скажите, я заплачу, у меня есть деньги.
- Сожалею, сеньор, но этот товар не продаётся за деньги. Вы должны будете заплатить за него тридцатью годами непрекращающихся ни на минуту страданий. Вы их заслужили, сеньор. Да, учтите, сеньор, с годами страдания будут только усиливаться.

----------


## NEET

Однажды Чжуану Чжоу приснилось, что он - бабочка, весело порхающая бабочка. Он наслаждался от души и не сознавал, что он - Чжоу. Hо вдруг проснулся, удивился, что он - Чжоу, и не мог понять: снилось ли Чжоу, что он - бабочка, или бабочке снится, что она - Чжоу.

----------


## June

> не мог понять: снилось ли Чжоу, что он - бабочка, или бабочке снится, что она - Чжоу.


 Полная потеря идентичности, выражающаяся в неспособности понять, бабочка он или человек, говорит об очень глубокой психической нарушенности Чжоу. Вероятно, потребовался бы длительный курс антипсихотических препаратов, прежде чем Чжоу был бы готов к осторожному началу разговорной психотерапии.

----------


## NEET

- Опасно играть в бога.
- Я верю в доказательства. Никто не доказал, что есть волшебный дух, невидимый, живущий у нас над головой.
- Сколько чувств у червяка?
- Два. Обоняние и осязание.
- Значит они живут ничего не видя и не зная о свете, так ? Понятие света для них — невообразимо. 
- Да.
- Но мы, люди, знаем о свете. Он вокруг них — над ними. Черви сейчас его не видят, но благодаря мутации смогут, так?
- Так.
- Итак, доктор Глаз, представь, что у редких людей, появилось новое чувство — духовное начало. Они чувствуют мир над нами, как свет для этих червяков.
- Так ты — мутант?
- Да. И не я одна.

----------


## Nord

Все, кого мы считаем гениями, — люди, которые улизнули от необходимости усыпить в себе любопытного, интересующегося всем ребенка. Наоборот, они посвятили жизнь тому, чтобы вооружить этого ребенка всеми инструментами и навыками, необходимыми для игры на взрослом уровне.

----------


## NEET

Всё возможно, пока не сделан выбор.

----------


## Nord

Всё, что ты говоришь - повествует о тебе.

----------


## Nord

Мы видим все не таким, каким оно есть – мы видим все таким, какие мы есть.

Талмуд.

----------


## Nord

Мы стояли с моим мужем в кафе и пили кофе. Муж был молод и красив, и я его любила. На мне было старое пальто, которое портило мне жизнь. Я мучилась комплексом неполноценности и ненавидела это пальто, которое не грело, а только уродовало меня. Кафе было дешевым, а кофе невкусным. И я мечтала, что когда-нибудь мы будем пить хороший кофе в красивом ресторане, и я буду модно одета. А муж смотрел на меня сияющими глазами, он меня любил и не знал, о чем я печалюсь. ...Он умер молодым, а я осталась. И в моей жизни было потом много разных кафе и кофе, и много модных пальто. А его не было. Я очень часто вспоминаю этот эпизод, когда у меня все было, а я об этом не знала...

----------


## Nord

Мудрость растет прямо пропорционально осознанию собственного невежества. Если вы обнаружили, что не так умны сегодня, как вам казалось вчера, значит, сегодня вы стали мудрее.

На самом деле люди не желают полного исцеления. Они желают лишь утешения; лечение же доставляет немало мучений.

Кто-то когда-то сказал, что вовсе не интеллектуальные свершения и не чудеса физической ловкости труднее всего даются человеку. Самое трудное - это, во-первых, ответить любовью на ненависть; во-вторых, принять неприемлемое; и, в-третьих, признать свои ошибки.

Вы полагаете, что ваша помощь людям объясняется вашей любовью к ним? Тогда у меня для вас есть новость. Человек никогда не станет предметом вашей любви. Любить вы можете лишь субъективный и обнадеживающий образ того или иного человека. Только вдумайтесь: вы любите не человека, а выдуманный вами образ. Вспомните, как уходит любовь. Образ меняется, не так ли? «Я так тебе верил, а ты меня бросила. Как ты могла?» — говорите вы ей. Верили ли вы кому-нибудь по-настоящему? Никому и никогда. Полноте! Все это часть общественной программы по промывке мозгов. Вы никому не верите и полагаетесь лишь на собственные суждения. Так на что же вы жалуетесь? Вам просто не хватает духа сказать себе: «Все мои оценки — пустое». Не очень-то это лестно, правда? И вы выбираете вариант: «Как ты мог так поступить?»


Энтони де Мелло

----------


## Nord

Хороший способ обнаружить свои недостатки — найти то, что раздражает тебя в других.

Энтони де Мелло

----------


## Nord

Но самым удивительным в моей жизни был человек, который никогда не любил меня... И как ни странно, которому я отвечала в этом взаимностью... Но каждый раз, когда мне нужна была помощь, он был единственный, кому я хотела написать. И он ни разу не подвел. Понимаешь? Это очень важно - иметь человека, который не предаст! И пусть я никогда не была частью его жизни, пусть я никогда не могла задать ему лишнего вопроса... Но стоило мне произнести "Ты нужен мне", как он появлялся рядом! ВСЕГДА!!!

И видит Бог, даже в этом я отвечала ему взаимностью: если он нуждался в моей помощи, время и расстояние переставало иметь всякое значение. Я бы сравняла с землей все города мира и заключила сделку с любым демоном, лишь бы помочь ему!

----------


## Nord

— Ну и погода. У тебя есть какой-нибудь антидепрессант?
— Есть. Я люблю тебя.

----------


## Nord

Один продавец, стоявший за прилавком своего магазина, рассеянно смотрел на улицу. Маленькая девочка подошла к его магазину и буквально прилипла носом к витринному стеклу. Её глаза заблестели от восторга, когда она увидела то, что искала. Она вошла внутрь и попросила, чтобы ей показали бусы из бирюзы. 
— Это для моей сестры. Вы можете красиво завернуть их? — спросила девчушка. 
Хозяин с недоверием посмотрел на малышку и спросил: 
— А сколько у тебя денег? 
Без тени сомнения она вытащила из кармана платочек, высыпала из него на прилавок всю содержащуюся там мелочь и спросила, счастливо улыбаясь: 
— Этого хватит? 
Там было всего несколько мелких монет. Но девочка с гордостью продолжала: 
— Знаете, я хочу подарить это своей старшей сестре. С тех пор как умерла наша мама, сестра заботится о нас, а на себя у нее не остается времени. Сегодня день ее рождения и я уверена, что она будет счастлива получить такие бусы, они очень подойдут под цвет еe глаз. 
Мужчина взял бусы, пошел в глубь магазина, принес футляр, положил туда бирюзу, обернул синей лентой, завязав бантик. 
— Держи! — сказал он девочке. — И неси осторожно! 
Девчушка выбежала счастливая и вприпрыжку понеслась к дому. Рабочий день подходил к концу, когда порог того же магазина переступила молодая девушка. Она положила на прилавок знакомый продавцу футляр и отдельно оберточную бумагу и развязанный бант. 
— Эти бусы были куплены здесь? Сколько они стоили? 
— А! — сказал хозяин магазина, — стоимость любого изделия в моем магазине — это всегда конфиденциальный договор между мной и клиентом. 
Девушка заявила: 
— Но у моей сестры было только несколько монет. Бусы из настоящей бирюзы, так ведь? Они должны стоить очень дорого. Это нам не по карману! 
Мужчина взял футляр, с большой нежностью и теплотой восстановил упаковку, вручил девушке и сказал: 
— Она заплатила самую высокую цену… Больше, чем мог заплатить любой взрослый: она отдала всё, что имела.

----------


## Nord

> Интересно, в каком году умер последний такой мужчина? )


 Чаще всего они рождаются парами - с такими вот девочками. Вероятно, и вымирают аналогично.

----------


## Nord

> Ну если только - чаще всего. Девочек я таких встречала лично, про мужчин (таких) только читала в книгах и смотрела в кино (действие и там и там происходило не позднее середины 20-го века).


 Меньше не стало ни тех, ни других, больше стало тех, кто считает, что ему мало дали. Иной раз человек снимает с себя последнюю рубашку и отдает другому, а тот, придирчиво её рассматривая, говорит: "И всё? Да, брат... и куда в нашем веке все щедрые люди-то подевались?"

----------


## Nord

> Ужасы Вы какие пишете! Неужели и так бывает? Прямо-таки последнюю рубашку? )


 Бывает по-разному. Коли доведется - так вы поинтересуйтесь у дающего.

----------


## Nord

Еду я в электричке Москва-Петушки. Входит бомж с Курского вокзала. Синяк синяком. Морда опухшая. На вид лет тридцать.
Оглядевшись, начинает:
- Граждане господа, три дня не ел. Честно. Воровать боюсь, потому что сил нет убежать. А есть очень хочется. Подайте, кто сколько сможет. На лицо не смотрите, пью я. И то, что дадите, наверное, тоже пропью! - и пошел по вагону.
Народ у нас добрый - быстро накидали бомжу рублей пятьсот.
В конце вагона бомж остановился, повернулся к пассажирам лицом, поклонился в ноги.
- Спасибо, граждане-господа. Дай Вам всем Бог!
И тут вдруг сидящий у последнего окна злобного вида мужик, чем-то похожий на селекционера Лысенко, только в очках, вдруг как заорет на бомжа.
- Мразь, гнида, побираешься, сука. Денег просишь. А мне, может, семью нечем кормить. А меня, может, уволили третьего дня. Но я, вот, не прошу, как ты, мразь.
Бомж вдруг достает из всех своих карманов всё, что у него есть, тысячи две, наверное, разными бумажками с мелочью, и протягивает мужику.
- На, возьми. Тебе надо.
- Что? - фонареет мужик.
- Возьми! Тебе нужнее! А мне еще дадут. Люди же добрые! — сует деньги мужику в руки, отворачивается, распахивает двери и уходит в тамбур.
- Эй, стой! - вскакивает мужик и с деньгами в руках выбегает за бомжом в тамбур.
Весь вагон, не сговариваясь, замолчал. Минут пять мы все внимательно слушали диалог в тамбуре. Мужик кричал, что люди - дерьмо. Бомж уверял, что люди добры и прекрасны. Мужик пытался вернуть деньги бомжу, но тот обратно денег не брал. Кончилось всё тем, что бомж пошел дальше, а мужик остался один. Возвращаться он не спешил. Закурил сигарету.
Поезд остановился на очередной станции. Вышли и вошли пассажиры.
Мужик, докурив сигарету, тоже вошел обратно в вагон и присел на свое место у окна.
На него никто особо не обращал внимания. Вагон уже жил своей обычной жизнью.
Поезд иногда останавливался. Кто-то выходил, кто-то входил.
Проехали остановок пять. Вот уже и моя станция. Я встал и пошел на выход.
Проходя мимо мужика, я бросил на него беглый взгляд. Мужик сидел, отвернувшись к окну, и плакал.

Источник: http://peplov.livejournal.com/180759.html

----------


## Nord

> Обязательно поинтересуюсь - последнюю рубашку я обычно не забираю ни у кого.


 Это уже не важно - забирать или нет. Тот, кто дает - сам всё решил для себя, и не в количестве дело.

Об этом и басня.

----------


## Nord

> Ну так это ведь только тот кто дает - все решил ДЛЯ СЕБЯ. И важно или не важно - не ему одному решать.


 Дает - значит может. А возможности "мочь" - у всех разная. Кому-то и с последним расстаться несложно - может себе такое позволить. Для него, значит, люди, жизнь - не дерьмо, и он еще добудет. А для кого-то - кругом одно дерьмо и недодача.

----------


## Nord

> Ну с такими людьми - для которых кругом одно дерьмо и недодача - лучше вообще не общаться и не иметь никаких дел. Разве нет?


 Не знаю - тоже по-разному для всех. Это ведь тоже самое - что ты видишь в человеке: что он недостаточно хорош для тебя, чтоб с ним общаться - недовесили тебе в нём достоинств?




> Друзья мои! До вашего друга дошли насмешливые слова: "Посмотрите только на Заратустру! Разве не ходит он среди нас, как среди зверей?"
> Но было бы лучше так сказать: "Познающий ходит среди людей, как среди зверей".
> Но сам человек называется у познающего: зверь, имеющий красные щеки.
> Откуда у него это имя? Не потому ли, что слишком часто должен был он стыдиться?
> О, друзья мои! Так говорит познающий: стыд, стыд, стыд -- вот история человека!
> И потому благородный предписывает себе не стыдить других: стыд предписывает он себе перед всяким страдающим.
> Поистине, не люблю я сострадательных, блаженных в своем сострадании: слишком лишены они стыда.
> Если должен я быть сострадательным, все-таки не хочу я называться им; и если я сострадателен, то только издали.
> Я люблю скрывать свое лицо и убегаю, прежде чем узнан я; так советую я делать и вам, друзья мои!
> ...

----------


## Nord

> Заратустру читать не стала - не отношу себя к людям, для которых он - авторитетен,  предпочитаю других авторов и другие источники. 
> А по основной теме - лучше все-таки не иметь никаких дел. Людей много, выбор большой, зачем напрягать себя общением с теми, кто тебе не нравится? Да еще и рубашки последние им, неблагодарным таким, раздавать...


 И правильно, что не стала - ведь есть более подходящие авторы, которые соответствуют.

Насчет общения же... если напрягает - и не нужно. Я же говорил уже: у всех своя возможность "мочь".

Есть ведь и дающие, которые как в банке - дают только под процент. И только попробуй просрочить платеж и недодать уже им!

----------


## NEET

— А что ты мне принес? — спросила она.
— А ты мне? — спросил я.
Аури лукаво усмехнулась.
— Я принесла яблоко, которое думает, будто оно груша, — ответила она, протягивая его мне. — И булочку, которая думает, будто она кошка. И салат, который думает, будто он салат.
— Какой разумный салат!
— Ничего подобного! — она вежливо фыркнула. — Разве это разумно — считать себя салатом?
— Даже если ты в самом деле салат? — спросил я.
— Особенно в этом случае! — сказала Аури. — Достаточно того, что ты и в самом деле салат. А еще и думать, будто ты салат, — как это ужасно!

----------


## NEET

"Девид Лоуренс говорит, что когда два человека встречаются и вместо того, чтобы пройти мимо, они решаются принять противоречия между их душами - это все равно, что освободить внутри себя смелых беззаботных богов."

----------


## NEET

"Только тот, кто принимает все изменения без борьбы, может полностью раскрыться."

----------


## NEET

Люди полагают, что, размышляя над сложными делами, они могут разобраться с ними. Однако, когда они задумываются над чем-нибудь, у них появляются ложные мысли. Они не могут принять правильное решение, потому что в своих рассуждениях руководствуются стремлением к личной выгоде.

----------


## слово

> Люди полагают, что, размышляя над сложными делами, они могут разобраться с ними. Однако, когда они задумываются над чем-нибудь, у них появляются ложные мысли. Они не могут принять правильное решение, потому что в своих рассуждениях руководствуются стремлением к личной выгоде.


 Корысть и тщеславие разделяют всех людей, поэтому они не могут договориться в главном.
Ты мне в чём-то завидуешь, что противостоишь Идее жизни безупречно? То есть, гармонично...

----------


## NEET

> Корысть и тщеславие разделяют всех людей, поэтому они не могут договориться в главном.
> Ты мне в чём-то завидуешь, что противостоишь Идее жизни безупречно? То есть, гармонично...


 О чем ты? Нет никакого противостояния. Мало точек соприкосновения: ни помочь, ни помешать.
Это как добираться разными дорогами: даже если в тот же город, все равно не по пути.

----------


## слово

> О чем ты? Нет никакого противостояния. Мало точек соприкосновения: ни помочь, ни помешать.
> Это как добираться разными дорогами: даже если в тот же город, все равно не по пути.


 А какая сила это породила? Либо к Богу, либо к Диаволу и каждый человек туда идёт. 
Что тебе мешает сонастроить мировоззрения наши чисто наводящими вопрсами?
Вот - эта сила и мешает. 
У тебя мысль просто в эту сторону не двигается. 
Истина - Едина для Всех, правда у каждого своя, поэтому все разделения. 
Было сказано - познаете Истину, и Истина сделает вас свободными.
Я разве что-то преступное предлагаю, что вы меня как одержимого боитесь?
Я предлагаю жить в Боге - в бесконечном осознании гармонии каждый момент здесь и сейчас.
Но для эго - это есть смерть, поэтому дух этого мира, что есть - сатана - имя ему - легион недостатков, отделяющих каждого человека от совершенства -
 через ваши сознания отторгают саму Идею постреония подобного общества. 
Основа современного общества - внутренняя Сила, что обретается лишь в битве с себе подобными. 
А новое мировоззрение базируется на том, что мы - Дух Безусловной Любви, Который похоронен под толщей корысти и тщеславия, избавившись от которых, человек подключается к Источнику для омытия греха и нечистоты. 
Но открывается этот источник только через одного пророка - чтобы исполнились обетования. 
Поэтому вы меня ненавидите. Всем миром.

----------


## NEET

> А новое мировоззрение базируется на том, что мы - Дух Безусловной Любви, Который похоронен под толщей корысти и тщеславия, избавившись от которых, человек подключается к Источнику для омытия греха и нечистоты. 
> Но открывается этот источник только через одного пророка - чтобы исполнились обетования.


 Это исключительно твое мировоззрение, то, что помогло и помогает исключительно тебе. Но люди-то разные, у каждого свой опыт и своя система понятий, и, как можно видеть, эта система понятий кардинально отличается от твоей. Ты ждешь понимания, но о каком понимании может идти речь, если ты продолжаешь говорить на своем языке? Это все равно что выйти проповедовать среди китайцев, не изучив китайского языка. Проблема понимания - обоюдная. Ты говоришь о сонастройке мировоззрений, но при этом до сих пор это выглядит лишь как одностороннее "понимайте меня", "верьте мне".



> Поэтому вы меня ненавидите. Всем миром.


 Никто тебя не ненавидит. Кто-то смеется, кто-то недоверяет, кто-то не понимает, но действительно ненавидящих ты вряд ли когда-либо встречал. Если ты видишь в мире ненависть к себе, то это проблема не столько с миром, сколько со зрением.

----------


## слово

> Это исключительно твое мировоззрение, то, что помогло и помогает исключительно тебе. Но люди-то разные, у каждого свой опыт и своя система понятий, и, как можно видеть, эта система понятий кардинально отличается от твоей. Ты ждешь понимания, но о каком понимании может идти речь, если ты продолжаешь говорить на своем языке? Это все равно что выйти проповедовать среди китайцев, не изучив китайского языка. Проблема понимания - обоюдная. Ты говоришь о сонастройке мировоззрений, но при этом до сих пор это выглядит лишь как одностороннее "понимайте меня", "верьте мне".


 Истина - Едина, правда у каждого своя. 
Вот от этого и можно оттолкнуться. 
Твоя задача - улучшить своё мировоззрение, чтобы более эффективно жить, либо настоять на своём мировоззрении, чтобы другие смогли более эффективно жить сами? 
Ответь честно на этот вопрос, и тогда сможешь задать свои вопросы, относительно моего мировоззрения. 
Человечество - Одна Живая Сущность, но разделённая силами левой стороны, для более полного прохождения своего опыта, как Анима-Мунди - мировая Душа, с общим телом - Этой Вселенной. 
Можно зайти к решению проблемы с двух сторон, со стороны здравого смысла, или, со стороны Духа Истины. 
Выбирай.

----------


## NEET

> Твоя задача - улучшить своё мировоззрение, чтобы более эффективно жить, либо настоять на своём мировоззрении, чтобы другие смогли более эффективно жить сами?


 Свобода для всех, кому она нужна.




> Можно зайти к решению проблемы с двух сторон, со стороны здравого смысла, или, со стороны Духа Истины. 
> Выбирай.


 Выбираю середину  :Smile:  Грош цена тому решению, которое полностью отрицает здравый смысл, потому что мало кто им сможет воспользоваться. С другой стороны - доведенный до абсолюта здравый смысл выглядит не таким уж и здравым.

----------


## Nagel

Высший опыт в том, чтобы понять, что тебе больше не нужен никакой опыт...

----------


## слово

> Высший опыт в том, чтобы понять, что тебе больше не нужен никакой опыт...


 Проблема не в том, чтобы познать, а в том, кому и как это можно передать, в наставлением будущим поколениям. 
Ведь деградирует народ......

----------


## слово

> Свобода для всех, кому она нужна.
> 
> 
> Выбираю середину  Грош цена тому решению, которое полностью отрицает здравый смысл, потому что мало кто им сможет воспользоваться. С другой стороны - доведенный до абсолюта здравый смысл выглядит не таким уж и здравым.


 Чтобы выбрать середину, нужно выбирать и действовать, ибо либое решение, не подкреплённое действием - тупо Маниловщина.

----------


## NEET

"Выбор уже сделан. Тебе остается осознать это." (с) к/ф "Матрица: Перезагрузка"

----------


## Nagel

> Проблема не в том, чтобы познать, а в том, кому и как это можно передать, в наставлением будущим поколениям. 
> Ведь деградирует народ......


 И что же по-вашему нужно делать?

----------


## Nagel

> Проблема не в том, чтобы познать, а в том, кому и как это можно передать, в наставлением будущим поколениям. 
> Ведь деградирует народ......


 По мне так с собой нужно в первую очередь разобраться, а следующие поколения, если они будут - уже как следствие...

----------


## Nagel

> Самое страшное, что это действительно так. Любой наш выбор уже сделан, о чем свидетельствует наука нейроэкономика.


 Если даже он сделан. Так ты же его не знаешь. Вдруг он вовсе не плохой?

----------


## слово

> По мне так с собой нужно в первую очередь разобраться, а следующие поколения, если они будут - уже как следствие...


 Да. Если вы с собой разберётесь, когда Слово будете принимать, все, кто наблюдает за диалогом, также смогут разобраться со своими проблемами.

----------


## NEET

"Видите людей позади меня? Они спешат на работу, не обращая внимания ни на что. Иногда мы так погружаемся в наши повседневные дела, что забываем насладиться красотой жизни. Мы словно зомби. Поднимите глаза и выньте наушники из ушей. Скажите “привет“ кому-то, кого вы видите. Обнимите кого-то, если вам кажется, что человек испытывает боль. Помогите кому-нибудь. Каждый день нужно жить так, словно он последний. Люди не знают кое-чего обо мне: пару лет назад у меня была депрессия. Я никогда никому о ней не говорил. Мне нужно было найти собственный способ ее побороть. Человек, который не давал мне быть счастливым, — был я сам. Каждый день драгоценен, и давайте относиться к ним так же. Нет гарантий, что завтра наступит, так что живите сегодня! Я надеюсь, что вы сделаете репост этого сообщения, чтобы распространить любовь в эти праздничные дни."

----------


## слово

> "Видите людей позади меня? Они спешат на работу, не обращая внимания ни на что. Иногда мы так погружаемся в наши повседневные дела, что забываем насладиться красотой жизни. Мы словно зомби. Поднимите глаза и выньте наушники из ушей. Скажите “привет“ кому-то, кого вы видите. Обнимите кого-то, если вам кажется, что человек испытывает боль. Помогите кому-нибудь. Каждый день нужно жить так, словно он последний. Люди не знают кое-чего обо мне: пару лет назад у меня была депрессия. Я никогда никому о ней не говорил. Мне нужно было найти собственный способ ее побороть. Человек, который не давал мне быть счастливым, — был я сам. Каждый день драгоценен, и давайте относиться к ним так же. Нет гарантий, что завтра наступит, так что живите сегодня! Я надеюсь, что вы сделаете репост этого сообщения, чтобы распространить любовь в эти праздничные дни."


 Почему Истину ненавидите?

----------


## June

Любимое занятие местных троллей – задать вопрос, содержащий ложное утверждение.

----------


## trypo

> Любимое занятие местных троллей – задать вопрос, содержащий ложное утверждение.


 огласите список , пожалуйста  :Smile:

----------


## June

> огласите список , пожалуйста


 Будто сам не знаешь)

----------


## слово

> Любимое занятие местных троллей – задать вопрос, содержащий ложное утверждение.


 Любимое занятие местных троллей - троллить Истину. 
Что такое Истина?

----------


## NEET

Форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма. Нет пустоты помимо формы, и нет формы помимо пустоты. Также пусты и ощущения, различение, формирующие факторы и сознание.
Так, Шарипутра, и все дхармы есть пустота - не имеют отличительных признаков, не появляются и не исчезают, не загрязнены и [не] чисты, не ущербны и не совершенны.
Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм, нет сознаний от зрительного до умственного. Нет неведения, нет прекращения неведения, и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет прекращения старости и смерти.
Также нет страдания, источника, пресечения, пути; нет мудрости, нет достижения и нет даже недостижения.

----------


## слово

> Форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма. Нет пустоты помимо формы, и нет формы помимо пустоты. Также пусты и ощущения, различение, формирующие факторы и сознание.
> Так, Шарипутра, и все дхармы есть пустота - не имеют отличительных признаков, не появляются и не исчезают, не загрязнены и [не] чисты, не ущербны и не совершенны.
> Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм, нет сознаний от зрительного до умственного. Нет неведения, нет прекращения неведения, и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет прекращения старости и смерти.
> Также нет страдания, источника, пресечения, пути; нет мудрости, нет достижения и нет даже недостижения.


 Давай дружить?

----------


## NEET

> Давай дружить?


 Я не против, но друг из меня не очень. Бессмысленно ждать от меня много внимания... так же как и помощи. Я еще не разобрался с собой, чтобы участвовать в жизни других.

----------


## слово

> Я не против, но друг из меня не очень. Бессмысленно ждать от меня много внимания... так же как и помощи. Я еще не разобрался с собой, чтобы участвовать в жизни других.


 


> Мета+ писал(а):
> Наверняка здесь необходимы практические шаги и упражнения для осуществления этих шагов. Ваши предложения в этом направлении?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Шаг первый. Найти единомышленника, внимание которого направлено на обретение свободы от человеческих заблуждений. 
> И в гармоничном общении, постепенно, раскрыть все шаги, идя по которым, КАЖДЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК сможет познать Себя, как Дух Безусловной Любви. 
> Для начала совместной практической деятельности, нужно стать друзьями, не предающими Идею Свободы, но помогающими друг другу стать более осознанными сознаниями. 
> Вот, лесник 138. 
> ...


 http://ariom.ru/fo/p890273.html#p890273

----------


## ФАК

*слово*, религиозные группы формируются несколько другим способом. Вам будет сложно найти адептов так, как делаете это Вы. Или же это будет слишком неустойчивая база.

----------


## слово

> *слово*, религиозные группы формируются несколько другим способом. Вам будет сложно найти адептов так, как делаете это Вы. Или же это будет слишком неустойчивая база.


 Я не формирую религиозную группу. 
Я людям Истину доношу через общение. 
В ком есть Безусловная Любовь, принимают саму идею гармоничного сотворчества. 
В ком Её нет, либо флудят, либо агрессивно нападают на меня, как на личность, либо игнорят, потому что против Истины возразить нечего. 
Всё зависит от наличия Безусловной Любви в сознании человека.

----------


## NEET

> .Я людям Истину доношу через общение.


 А нужна ли этим людям твоя Истина? Они тебя сами попросили об этом?

----------


## слово

> А нужна ли этим людям твоя Истина? Они тебя сами попросили об этом?


 Нужна. Люди живут в состоянии постоянной войны, ибо так нужно князю мира сего - сатане. 
Я несу принципиально новую концепцию Безусловной Любви, против которой восстаёт Ваш дух и дух мира - удерживающего людей от Гармонии. 
Нет врагов. Есть лишь Ваше мировоззрение, что Истина - людям не нужна. 
Вы сами превратили меня во врага, и теперь демонстрируете это.

----------


## NEET

*слово*, знаешь, что я вижу, когда смотрю на твои сообщения? Самого себя за ними. И дело не в том, что мы похожи, а в том, что ты принят мной на все 100%. Не смотря ни на что. Но это не означает принятие всех этих идей, которых ты где-то набрался. Это не значит, что следует бросаться вслед за тобой налево и направо насаждать Истину. Вот скажи, ты часто отнимаешь у детей игрушки? А ведь это почти то же самое... Почему ты не хочешь позволить людям самим решать, когда им "взрослеть"? Думаешь это гармонично - вот так навязывать свои идеи тем, кто этого не просил?

----------


## ФАК

> Нужна. Люди живут в состоянии постоянной войны, ибо так нужно князю мира сего - сатане.


  Сатана не князь мира сего, а князь Тьмы. 



> Я несу принципиально новую концепцию Безусловной Любви, против которой восстаёт Ваш дух и дух мира - удерживающего людей от Гармонии.


 Матфея 7:15. 2 Пётра 2:1
Сатана и есть источник фальшивых религий мира. И вообще в Ваших утверждениях как-то очень неприятно ловятся моменты Исаии 14:12-15

Вам бы легче было поверить, если бы Вы не эксплуатировали имя Бога. Несите просто добро и этого на первое время будет достаточно. Просто будьте проще и люди, может быть , потянутся. Вы, наверное, хороший человек, но Ваша самооценка неоправданно завышена. Если бы Вы перестали подписываться, как пророк, то Ваш круг доброжелателей расширился бы. Все мы хотим мира и добра, поверьте, только утопия тоже далеко не рай.

----------


## слово

> *слово*, знаешь, что я вижу, когда смотрю на твои сообщения? Самого себя за ними. И дело не в том, что мы похожи, а в том, что ты принят мной на все 100%. Не смотря ни на что. Но это не означает принятие всех этих идей, которых ты где-то набрался. Это не значит, что следует бросаться вслед за тобой налево и направо насаждать Истину. Вот скажи, ты часто отнимаешь у детей игрушки? А ведь это почти то же самое... Почему ты не хочешь позволить людям самим решать, когда им "взрослеть"? Думаешь это гармонично - вот так навязывать свои идеи тем, кто этого не просил?


 Будешь другом?
Я тут тему на нескольких форумах запостил:
Практическое становление Воином Мудрости. 

Тема для тех, кто стремится к Свободе в Духе Истины. 
Куратор темы - Единый Бог - Бесконечное Осознание Гармонии в каждом человеке. 
Тролль темы - дух заблуждения, так же, живущий в каждом человеке. 
13 Мудр ли и разумен кто из вас, докажи это на самом деле добрым поведением с мудрою кротостью.
14 Но если в вашем сердце вы имеете горькую зависть и сварливость, то не хвалитесь и не лгите на истину.
15 Это не есть мудрость, нисходящая свыше, но земная, душевная, бесовская,
16 ибо где зависть и сварливость, там неустройство и все худое.
17 Но мудрость, сходящая свыше, во-первых, чиста, потом мирна, скромна, послушлива, полна милосердия и добрых плодов, беспристрастна и нелицемерна.
18 Плод же правды в мире сеется у тех, которые хранят мир. (Иак.3:13-18)
Приглашаю добрых и честных людей обсудить пути выхода из духовного кризиса планеты. 

С Любовью и Уважением, пророк Иаков.


И общаюсь на вибрациях Безусловной Любви, чтобы люди БОГ в себе познали:



> Мета+ писал(а):
> Еще одного врага в теме нашли. Но в каком же месте? Точка зрения, отличная от Вашей - это уже война?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Необходимо общаться по теме, тогда бессознательное поле не сможет уводить нить внимания на споры и распри. 
> Предлагаю обсудить следующие моменты:
> 1. Почему людей раздражают другие люди?
> 2. Какое поведение человека сможет привести его к состоянию нераздражительности? 
> ...


 http://ariom.ru/fo/p893185.html#p893185

Просто, в диалогах со мной, задавай вопросы Отцу Небесному, и Он будет отвечать, если будешь со мной в гармонии. И через тебя будет говорить, как через мета+ говорит. 
Так будет жить интересней. Для Единого Духа Безусловной Любви в каждом из нас. 
Это и есть - Рождение в Духе. Потом Огненное Крещение примешь, и станешь Сыном Божиим, полностью освободившись от умственных концепций. 
Тебя, как зовут?
Меня - Саша.

----------


## слово

> *слово*, знаешь, что я вижу, когда смотрю на твои сообщения? Самого себя за ними. И дело не в том, что мы похожи, а в том, что ты принят мной на все 100%. Не смотря ни на что. Но это не означает принятие всех этих идей, которых ты где-то набрался. Это не значит, что следует бросаться вслед за тобой налево и направо насаждать Истину. Вот скажи, ты часто отнимаешь у детей игрушки? А ведь это почти то же самое... Почему ты не хочешь позволить людям самим решать, когда им "взрослеть"? Думаешь это гармонично - вот так навязывать свои идеи тем, кто этого не просил?


 Будешь другом?
Я тут тему на нескольких форумах запостил:
Практическое становление Воином Мудрости. 

Тема для тех, кто стремится к Свободе в Духе Истины. 
Куратор темы - Единый Бог - Бесконечное Осознание Гармонии в каждом человеке. 
Тролль темы - дух заблуждения, так же, живущий в каждом человеке. 
13 Мудр ли и разумен кто из вас, докажи это на самом деле добрым поведением с мудрою кротостью.
14 Но если в вашем сердце вы имеете горькую зависть и сварливость, то не хвалитесь и не лгите на истину.
15 Это не есть мудрость, нисходящая свыше, но земная, душевная, бесовская,
16 ибо где зависть и сварливость, там неустройство и все худое.
17 Но мудрость, сходящая свыше, во-первых, чиста, потом мирна, скромна, послушлива, полна милосердия и добрых плодов, беспристрастна и нелицемерна.
18 Плод же правды в мире сеется у тех, которые хранят мир. (Иак.3:13-18)
Приглашаю добрых и честных людей обсудить пути выхода из духовного кризиса планеты. 

С Любовью и Уважением, пророк Иаков.


И общаюсь на вибрациях Безусловной Любви, чтобы люди БОГ в себе познали:



> Мета+ писал(а):
> Еще одного врага в теме нашли. Но в каком же месте? Точка зрения, отличная от Вашей - это уже война?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Необходимо общаться по теме, тогда бессознательное поле не сможет уводить нить внимания на споры и распри. 
> Предлагаю обсудить следующие моменты:
> 1. Почему людей раздражают другие люди?
> 2. Какое поведение человека сможет привести его к состоянию нераздражительности? 
> ...


 http://ariom.ru/fo/p893185.html#p893185

----------


## NEET

"Обрети мир в своей душе, и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи."

----------


## слово

> "Обрети мир в своей душе, и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи."


 Гармония в каждом мгновении здесь и сейчас - удел любого сознания, принявшего Бога в Душу.

----------


## NEET

О каком мире в душе может идти речь, если в ней - война? Вот эти попытки все переделать: изменить людей, общество - это и есть что ли мир, "гармония в каждом мгновении здесь и сейчас"?

----------


## слово

> О каком мире в душе может идти речь, если в ней - война? Вот эти попытки все переделать: изменить людей, общество - это и есть что ли мир, "гармония в каждом мгновении здесь и сейчас"?


 Когда, благодаря твоим индивидуальным усилиям, во всём мире люди прекратят воевать на уровне государств, можешь считать, что заработал своё спасение. 
А пока ты не поддерживаешь меня, как пророка Единого Бога, поставленного именно для этого, потому что не веришь в мою искренность, тебе есть над чем работать. 
Бесы в людях глушат любое гармоничное сотрудничество в этом векторе. 
Какой дух тебя ведёт?

----------


## NEET

Извини, в этом я тебе мало чем помогу. Мир не нуждается в исправлении. В изменении - да, но оно будет происходить в любом случае. Разница лишь в том, счастлив ли ты, участвуя в процессе трансформации мира, или нет.

----------


## слово

> Извини, в этом я тебе мало чем помогу.


 Ты разве знаешь, что от тебя требуется, что заранее веру в себе убиваешь?

----------


## Nord

...Какое добро? На всех зла-то не хватает... : )))

----------


## слово

> ...Какое добро? На всех зла-то не хватает... : )))


 Вы - это и есть то, что Вы видите в других людях. 
Зеркало саморефлексии.

----------


## Nord

> Вы - это и есть то, что Вы видите в других людях. 
> Зеркало саморефлексии.


 И что вы увидели? : )

----------


## слово

> И что вы увидели? : )


 Отторжение Истины, что я несу, как пророк Единого Бога. 



> Скажу, что нечего подобно фигнёй заниматься А уж "на путь наставлять" тем более!
> Тоже мне,"наставитель".. :megalol: Соплежуй.


 http://ariom.ru/fo/p906013.html#p906013

----------


## Nord

> Отторжение Истины, что я несу, как пророк Единого Бога.


 Так ведь это и есть то, что *вы зрите* в зеркале *вашей саморефлексии*.

----------


## слово

> Так ведь это и есть то, что *вы зрите* в зеркале *вашей саморефлексии*.


 Это гораздо более тонкое видение. Вот, к примеру. Вы умеете держать ответственность за слово, чтобы, хотя-бы, убедиться в своих мотивациях? 
Ложь, разрушает Гармонию. Безусловная Любовь - созидает. Таким образом, если Вы сможете держать ответственность за слово, можно будет видеть, каким духом Вы мотивируетесь в общении со мной. 
И, соответственно, будете более осознанным. Осознавать, что управляет мотивацией - страх, или безусловная любовь - осознанность.

----------


## Nord

> Это гораздо более тонкое видение. Вот, к примеру. Вы умеете держать ответственность за слово, чтобы, хотя-бы, убедиться в своих мотивациях? 
> Ложь, разрушает Гармонию. Безусловная Любовь - созидает. Таким образом, если Вы сможете держать ответственность за слово, можно будет видеть, каким духом Вы мотивируетесь в общении со мной. 
> И, соответственно, будете более осознанным. Осознавать, что управляет мотивацией - страх, или безусловная любовь - осознанность.


 Я могу быть кем угодно. Но мне нравится быть самим собой.

----------


## слово

> Я могу быть кем угодно. Но мне нравится быть самим собой.


 Мне тоже. Вы принимаете самостоятельное решение, когда отказываетесь помочь мне Истину до человечества планеты донести, или, вами кто-то управляет?

----------


## Nord

> Мне тоже. Вы принимаете самостоятельное решение, когда отказываетесь помочь мне Истину до человечества планеты донести, или, вами кто-то управляет?


 Можно сколько угодно таскать истину туда-сюда - она от этого не изменится, при условии, конечно, что это и есть истина. Было бы странно ставить истинную истину в зависимость от успеха её донесения кем-то кому-то.

Будет донесена истина до человечества - это будет частью истины, не будет донесена - это тоже будет частью истины. В любом случае - это и будет истиной.

"Даже отрекающийся от истины и топчущий истину, топчет ее во имя истины."

----------


## NEET

Счастье — это термин, который объясняет сам себя. Возможно, это народная этимология, но «счастье» — это от слова «сейчас». Что это значит? Вот рисунок из журнала — три картинки рядом. Человек сидит за компьютером, а думает о гольфе. Человек играет в гольф, а думает о сексе. Человек занимается сексом, а думает о компьютере. Замкнутый круг.

Так вот, счастье — это когда ты целиком в сейчас, а не где-то еще. Если отбросить физическую боль, все наши страдания сфабрикованы умом из мыслей о прошлом и будущем. Но там всегда будет достаточно материала, чтобы сделать нас несчастными, потому что в будущем — смерть, а в прошлом — все то, что сделало ее неизбежной.

Несчастье — «не-сейчастье» — это состояние ума, констатирующего, что жизнь не удалась вчера и вряд ли удастся завтра. Если забыть про это, оказаться там, где ты есть, и, как выразился Набоков, «узнать свой сегодняшний миг» — это и есть счастье, которое практически всегда доступно.

Это «тайная свобода» Пушкина — у него именно об этом стихи, а не «о природе». Такое счастье ни от кого не зависит, и его никто не может отнять. Но за него надо идти на бой не то что каждый день, а каждую секунду. Это, конечно, парадокс, потому что воевать там не с кем, а бой выигрываешь уже в тот момент, когда вспоминаешь, что на него надо идти.

Касательно того, что надо исправить в мире — вот именно это «не-сейчастье» в себе. Все остальное исправится само, потому что его нет нигде, кроме как в голове. Там и разруха, и эффективный менеджмент, и все прочие ужасы.

© Пелевин

----------


## NEET

Чтобы слышать других, самому нужно молчать.

----------


## слово

> Чтобы слышать других, самому нужно молчать.


 Была бы от этого польза другим....

----------


## NEET

Когда мы счастливы, мы так добры.

----------


## ФАК

Вы счастливы?

----------


## слово

> Вы счастливы?


 Я нет. Вижу, что люди - зомбо-марионетки системы страха, и ничего ни хотят с этим сделать, и больно становится. 
Какое уж тут счастье. 
И, все тупые. Только о своей гордыне думают.

----------


## ФАК

> Я нет. Вижу, что люди - зомбо-марионетки системы страха, и ничего ни хотят с этим сделать, и больно становится. 
> Какое уж тут счастье. 
> И, все тупые. Только о своей гордыне думают.


 Я не Вас спрашиваю, сударь. Ваша ситуация мне понятна давно.

----------


## слово

> Я не Вас спрашиваю, сударь. Ваша ситуация мне понятна давно.


 Духовная слепота, не позволяющая увидеть действие мирового правительства, мне тоже давно уже понятна. 
В каждом.

----------


## NEET

> Вы счастливы?


 И что же на это ответить?..  :Smile:

----------


## ФАК

Придумайте что-нибудь)

----------


## NEET

По-всякому бывает  :Smile:  Иногда - вполне себе счастлив, а иногда погружаюсь в пучины апатии и усталости... Легко жить, не споря с происходящим, но привычка спорить зачастую сильнее.

----------


## слово

> По-всякому бывает  Иногда - вполне себе счастлив, а иногда погружаюсь в пучины апатии и усталости... Легко жить, не споря с происходящим, но привычка спорить зачастую сильнее.


 Спорим, Вы - неадекватен?

----------


## ФАК

Наверное, именно вот так должна складываться человеческая хорошая жизнь. Радоваться, сомневаться, разочаровываться. Такая стройная гамма чувств.

----------


## слово

> Наверное, именно вот так должна складываться человеческая хорошая жизнь. Радоваться, сомневаться, разочаровываться. Такая стройная гамма чувств.


 Человеческая жизнь должна складываться так:
верить, надеяться,  любить, познавая Себя, как Дух Безусловной Любви в каждом ближнем своём. 
А начинать этот процесс нужно с любви к пророку Единого Бога, так как пророк отражает Душу каждого, кто с ним общается 
Есть такая поговорка - нечего на зеркало пенять, коль рожа крива. 
Так вот, это именно тот случай. 
А ваш страх общаться со мной, говорит о том, что каждый из вас не чист душою. 
Поэтому и на суицидном форуме тусуете. 
Как перед Богом на Суд предстанете? 
Всё равно придётся ответ держать и за каждый поступок, и за каждое слово, и за каждую мысль. 
Даже - за каждую смену и оттенок настроения. 
Если не познаете истину и не станете свободными от кармы. 
Знаете, что такое карма?

----------


## ФАК

> Знаете, что такое карма?


  Нет. Я лютеранка.

----------


## June

Я могу, глядя на человека, который первый раз со мной полетит, сказать, какой он лётчик. Первое: когда человек идёт к самолёту, ну гражданский пилот я имею ввиду, идёт, видишь, что у него и брюки подглажены, и туфли начищены, идёт как образец-эталон, это говорит, что он настолько к себе требователен, что он так и на самолёте слетает – чисто и красиво.

Рубен Татевосович Есаян, заслуженный лётчик-испытатель, Герой России.

----------


## NEET

Они как те люди, которые думают, что будут счастливы, если переедут в другое место, а потом оказывается: куда бы ты ни поехал, ты берёшь с собой себя. © Нил Гейман

----------


## June

Как из букв “ж” “о” “п” “а” трудно сложить слово “счастье”, так и из неадаптивных моделей мышления и поведения трудно сложить жизнь, приносящую удовольствие.

----------


## 21h

Death is not the greatest loss in life. The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live. Вроде, из какой-то книжки очень жизнерадостного психиатра, но я нашел эту фразу на форуме ДСБМщиков.

----------


## NEET

Просто жить сложно

----------


## NEET

"В Поднебесной имеется начало, и оно – мать Поднебесной. Когда будет постигнута мать, то можно узнать и ее детей. Когда уже известны ее дети, то снова нужно помнить о их матери." (Дао Дэ Цзин)

----------


## tempo

великкитаййапонамать!

----------


## NEET

А как же!  :Smile:

----------


## June

Иногда мне кажется, что человек похож на бьющуюся о стекло мошку, неспособную понять, что рядом, всего в нескольких сантиметрах, открытая форточка. Так и падает замертво на подоконник.

----------


## Nabat

"Большинство людей хотят жить вечно, не зная чем занять себя в выходной."

----------


## tempo

Уйти, не видя выхода - не выход.

----------


## trypo

если уход совершен , то это выход , как не крути.

----------


## NEET

Выход - это одновременно и вход.

----------


## June

Одной из разновидностей свободы является свобода от здравомыслия.

----------


## June

Всё, что делается по любви, светлое.
Всё, что делается из-за страха, тёмное.
Получается, кража из любви к деньгам - светлое.
Убийство из любви к этому делу тоже светлое.
Какая-то ерунда.

----------


## June

Как назвать эго, наблюдающее за наблюдающим зго? Насколько глубокой может быть рекурсия?

----------


## tempo

Зависит от количества шизо-компанентов )

----------


## June

Если человек умер, это надолго.
Если человек идиот, это навсегда.

----------


## tempo

June, ты снова рвёшься в атаку на пустом месте.

"шизо-" - разделённый.
Это не оскорбление. Наблюдать наблюдателя можно, только разделяя себя. Я сам так делаю.

Вот если я тебе скажу, что твоё разделение неконтролируемо - тогда можешь обижаться )

----------


## June

В контексте психоанализа, в котором был написан мой пост, наиболее близкое к "шизо" слово - шизоид.

Посмотрим, что говорит о слове schizo первый попавшийся словарь:
noun, plural schizos.
1. a schizophrenic or schizoid person.
2. schizophrenic or schizoid.
3. crazy; wildly eccentric; lunatic.

Для меня слово "шизоид" не обидное. Я с уважением отношусь к людям с этим типом личности, среди них много гениальных творцов. Но с наблюдающим эго шизоидность не связана никак.

----------


## tempo

блин, а я с греческого взял )

----------


## June

Тьмы низких истин нам дороже Нас возвышающий обман...

----------


## tempo

+100!

----------


## June

Зависеть от оценки врага – дать ему в руки ниточки, дёргая за которые, он станет манипулировать тобой. Зависеть от оценки глупца – дать ему в руки пульт управления тобой. Не зависеть от оценки вообще – не узнать, что 3 + 3 не равно 33. Выбор тех, к чьим оценкам человек готов прислушиваться – один из самых главных выборов в жизни.

----------


## NEET

Наука давно пришла к выводу, что никакой «личности», способной быть субъектом «свободы», не существует и точно так же нет никакой «свободной воли». Мы не выбираем, как и какими нам быть. 

Мы лишь осознаём сделанный за пределами нашего сознания выбор как «свой». Где именно он делается и каким образом, мы не в курсе. Мало того, все эти «I, me, mine», навечно заклеймённые в песне «Битлз» - вовсе не пятна грязи на незрелой душе, а ложные, но необходимые подразумевания, позволяющие мозгу кое-как подделывать и склеивать картину непрерывной внятной реальности, поддерживая «нашу» в ней заинтересованность: без них не было бы ничего связного и осмысленного вообще. 

Человеческий мозг, по сути, просто робот-фальшивомонетчик, главная задача которого - непрерывно обманывать самого себя, чтобы передать гены дальше по цепи страдания. Некоторые радикальные экономисты уверяют, что фальшивомонетчики сидят в ФРС США - но увы, самый главный жулик и вор гораздо ближе. Он и есть мы сами.

(c) Пелевин

----------


## June

Британские учёные доказали, что утверждения, начинающиеся со слов «Британские учёные доказали…», никогда не доказывались британскими учеными.

----------


## June

Не бойся, когда ты один.
Бойся, когда ты - ноль.

----------


## tempo

Ты усердно практикуешь моральность, но это не придаёт благородства твоему характеру.
(c)

----------


## June

Когда разглядываешь шестерёнки в своей голове, трудно понять, какой не хватает. Особенно, если её не было никогда и ты не представляешь, как она выглядит, какого она бывает размера, какие чувства вызывает.

----------


## NEET

Когда придет время сделать самый важный выбор, сделай его правильно, Аррен. В молодости мне пришлось выбирать между спокойной жизнью и жизнью, полной опасностей. И я вцепился в последнее, словно форель в муху. Но каждое деяние, каждый поединок тащат за собой целый ворох последствий, заставляя тебя действовать вновь и вновь. И очень редко выдается свободная минутка вроде этой, перерыв между двумя деяниями, когда ты можешь остановиться и просто пожить. Или поразмышлять над тем, кем ты, в конце концов, стал.

У. Ле Гуин, "На последнем берегу"

----------


## NEET

«Птицы небесные ни сеют, ни жнут, но Отец ваш питает их», — сказал он сам себе и хотел то же сказать княжне. «Но нет, они поймут это по-своему, они не поймут! Этого они не могут понимать, что все эти чувства, которыми они дорожат, все наши, все эти мысли, которые кажутся нам так важны, что они — не нужны. Мы не можем понимать друг друга». — И он замолчал.

Л.Н. Толстой, "Война и мир".

----------


## tempo

"Если из 7,5 млрд птиц небесных 1/2 перестанет сеять и собирать в житницы, сколько останется в небе через 1 год?

(из учебника политэкономии)

__________
кстати, NEET, исследуй-ка вопрос, через какею из двух возможных буковок писалось слово "мир" тогда, и какой использовал Л.Н.  :Smile:

----------


## June

Ведь, как мы с вами знаем из переписки Ленина с Бисмарком, люди сразу верят всему, что написано в интернете.

Аркадий Бабченко

----------


## June

"Я начал было одну главу следующими (столь новыми) словами: "В один прекрасный день" - потом вымарал "прекрасный" - потом вымарал "один" - потом вымарал всё и написал крупными буквами: "Е**НА МАТЬ!" да на том и покончил. Но я думаю, "Русский вестник" этим не удовлетворится".

якобы Иван Сергеевич Тургенев в письме Василию Петровичу Боткину. 17 мая 1856 года

----------


## culexus

Страдай, если необходимо, но не оправдывай своих страданий этой необходимостью.

----------


## culexus

Берегите слезы ваших детей, чтобы они могли пролить их на вашей могиле.

----------


## tempo

Поплачь о нём, пока он живой... (c)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NE-mxZYwvw

----------

